# PTE-A speaking



## Ilaeez (Aug 18, 2014)

People who got good scores and improved their scores in speaking ,please share your tips ..how yo get through the speaking part in pte academic.

Thanks


----------



## iamVeeKay (Jul 6, 2015)

concentrate punctuations/intonations in read aloud part. read out loud once and understand the sense of given paragraph before reading it again for scoring.
prepare exclusively for image explanation part i.e describing graphs, use appropriate words for each graphs. google 'IELTS graph example' then make use of those websites.
Sharpen the listening skills as much as you can and write down the words as you listen in retell lecture section.then frame the sentence on your own using the words you just noted along with the image in the screen.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy

I think it is best to be clear in what you speak. Record any practice attempts you make. Listen to it. Send it to some experts here and ask them to judge on what the mistake is. Often, people from the same country like friends and all have same speaking habits and cant judge properly.

Furthermore, take all notes while the retell lecture and other stuffs. 

For the read out loud, be clear and confident. Speak with enthusiasm. 

For the describe image, I followed my rule for giving out the following information only and it worked.

**Topic - 1 sentence on the topic. Make sure you paraphrase the topic and dont just say it as it is.
**Trend/axes - Say " the x axis of the graph shows so and so and ranges from so and so while the y axis denotes so and so ranging from so and so.
**High - Speak about the highest value on the graph
** Low- Speak about the lowest
** Conclusion - Say a sentence on the conclusion if time is enough or else leave it. 

This should do the trick. IT did for me. 

Cheers and best of luck.


----------



## staracqurian (Jul 16, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> I think it is best to be clear in what you speak. Record any practice attempts you make. Listen to it. Send it to some experts here and ask them to judge on what the mistake is. Often, people from the same country like friends and all have same speaking habits and cant judge properly.
> 
> ...




I tried PTE Online Scored Test A. I found it very very very difficult. I guess, still I have not reached to the level of 65 scoring.

Can u address me in my problem? I am sure hundreds of students would have been struggling with the same problem.

Speaking section of test was very fast. I can not find out when is the last question for the particular task type. While going through Task Type 1, I can not figure out when will be the last read aloud passage. I click "Next' button in anticipation of next reading aloud passage, but suddenly, computer system starts speaking. And, before I realize that Task Type 1- Read Aloud has already ended and Task Type 2 - Repeat Sentence has started, I already lost 1st sentence and could not produce any answer due to lack of time to prepare my mind for the change in task type.

Than I keep going answering all repeat sentence tasks , and, click 'Next' button for next sentence, all in sudden, diagram appears on screen. Before I realize that Task 2 has ended and Task Type 3- Describe Image has started, over 10 seconds has already passed, giving me not enough time to produce good (or any) answer to describe image due to panic. The whole task goes in such way.

I click 'Next' button in anticipation of next Image, but without any notification, computer starts its speech. I used to loose initial 10-12 seconds lecture (Task Type 4) due to fast delivery of test, and could not understand what was the topic of the lecture which affect my response negatively in Re-tell lecture.

Same thing happens with Task Type 5, I do not get when will be the last lecture, and Task Type -5 Answer Short question starts. I could not listen 1st question properly because my mind was not ready for change in task type.

Can anyone help me to sort out this problem??? Plz....Plz...Plz.... I am toooooo scared now for my test...


----------



## Samta_DG (Aug 25, 2015)

staracqurian said:


> I tried PTE Online Scored Test A. I found it very very very difficult. I guess, still I have not reached to the level of 65 scoring.
> 
> Can u address me in my problem? I am sure hundreds of students would have been struggling with the same problem.
> 
> ...



Keep track of the total number of items which come under each category:
Speaking items 
Read aloud- 7
Repeat sentence- 12
Describe image- 7
Re-tell lecture- 3
Answer short question- 11
----------
Writing items
Summarize written text- 2 or 3
Write essay- 1
-----
Reading items
Multiple-choice, choose single answer- 2
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers- 2
Re-order paragraphs- 2
Reading: Fill in the blanks- 4
Reading & writing: Fill in the blanks- 6
-----
Listening items
Summarize spoken text - 3
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers - 2
Fill in the blanks- 2
Highlight correct summary- 2
Multiple-choice, choose single answer- 2
Select missing word- 3
Highlight incorrect words- 3
Write from dictation- 3


----------



## vish1985 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dear All,

I need help from people who have good scores in speaking section of PTE.Below is the summary of my 2 PTE Test Results

Test 2

S:64, R : 72, L:68, W:76

Grammar : 71
Oral Fluency : 50
Pronunciation :56
Spelling : 21
Vocabulary :68
Written Disclosure :79

Test 1


S:62, R : 63, L:67, W:69

Grammar : 63
Oral Fluency : 52
Pronunciation :61
Spelling : 21
Vocabulary :67
Written Disclosure :90


Comparing above two test i had taken, can you please suggest how i can improve my speaking scores.

Strategies i followed.

Read Aloud

1. Spoken in medium pace with small pause at commas and long pauses at full stops
2. Given stress on words which i thought important in the sentences.
3. Voice was powerful and high

Describe Image

Bar Graph- Explained " This is a Bar Graph showing predictions of Company x sales from 1998 to 2020, then dramatic increase/significant increase, steady rate till sme years after bounced back to some percent and all. I tried to given conclusion also.
Most of the times the time will be over while explaining the describe Image sections. Very rarely i had umm, aah etc.
Same for line graph and images

Repeat Sentence

I repeated almost all sentences which i had heard and tried to reproduce it as per the speaker.

Retell Lecture

Started with "This lecture is about "Topic", The lecturer explains about (Body).The conclusion .Here also most times time will be up while i do the conclusion part.

Short Answer.

I missed some of the questions, given wrong answer first , but the time was remaining so i corrected it with "Sorry (Correct Answer).
Can we correct it and say again the answer if the time is not up?

Also my spelling shows 21 both the attempts. After first attempt i had given importance to spelling and during second attempt i had given enough importance on spell check. If i am correct on my point, there was no mistakes in spelling in written section or in Lecture section in listening.
Do we need to give a space after full stop before starting next sentence?. That will be noted as a mistake?

Can some one quote what is the ideal time to finish the below sentence in read aloud section (40 sec), which help me to identify whether i need to control my speed or to increase it.

"Photography’s gaze widened during the early years of the twentieth century and, as
the snapshot camera became increasingly popular, the making of photographs became
increasingly available to a wide cross-section of the public. The British people grew
accustomed to, and were hungry for, the photographic image. "


I am working in UAE and as a part of my profession i am interacting with native speakers and non native from different nationalities.No one had told about any flaws in my speaking. Really i am in a situation like i don't know what to do next. Some speech to text software will be fine?

It will be a great help, if any one can give me good tips.

Thanks.


----------

